# This works for me



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Since having these in the back seats and on my dash, tips have increased my wife has it in her car as well.
it is far better than nothing







.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Since having these in the back seats and on my dash, tips have increased my wife has it in her car as well.
> it is far better than nothing
> View attachment 125762
> .


Awesome sign. Mine is simaler to yours. It doesn't bring up ratings. I don't want ratings to be a conversation topic at all.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Bah.

This seems to be an eternal subject around here.

I personally don't like it. If I saw it as a pax, I'd find it condescending!


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

How did you get the Uber graphics in there? Should have a comma after "ride."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Andretti said:


> Bah.
> 
> This seems to be an eternal subject around here.
> 
> I personally don't like it. If I saw it as a pax, I'd find it condescending!


And unprofessional, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

5 star driver.


----------

